# New build, Anyone with a GM truck running 3 way component speakers?



## Grannys65 (Mar 17, 2011)

I just picked up an 04 GMC sierra crew cab. All the speakers are blown and I am looking forward to building another sound system build. I'm debating on going 3 way or sticking with a simple 2 way system. I like the Idea of going 3 way, I am thinking about placing the tweeters in the pillars, mid's and 6.5's in the doors, plenty of room. I already installed my alpine 9887 Deck. I dont think I want to go with a full active with this build.

Brands I am looking at include; CT sounds, alpine, JL audio. I am really open to any brand at the moment, just nothing crazy. I plan on fully sound deadning the doors and the floor of this truck. A 4 way channel amp to power front and rears and possible later on down the road adding an under the seat sub.

Who here is running what on their GM truck? at this moment Im tossing up ideas and see which ones stick. pics apreciated


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

You posted this in the wrong section. Might be part of the reason for no replies.


----------



## Grannys65 (Mar 17, 2011)

Theslaking said:


> You posted this in the wrong section. Might be part of the reason for no replies.


yes i should have posted it in the help me choose for my vehicle. how can I delete this thread or a mod can move it over?


----------



## Eticket (Sep 2, 2011)

I have old school quarts in a similar truck.. 6.5’s in the doors, 5.25 and tweet in a qforms kick panel... sounds pretty good and images pretty good.... I think a simple two-way in the doors can sound pretty good without the phase issues with a 3 way system.


----------

